# Motion Cameras



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I bought a motion camera a month ago and set it up on 50 acres that we own. It has been taking quite a few pictures, including a nice 6 point buck and a 4 pointer. I am looking to bow hunt this area. Tuesday I went and replaced the film, and went back today,Saturday, and found 2-3 rubs about 30 ft from my camera, just out of range. I was wondering if anyone else uses these cameras, and if I should move the camera to point right at these rubs or if that would spook the bucks making the rubs.


----------



## duckman831 (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey i have never use a one of those but i saw that you lived in rogers and i was wondering if you have done any goose hunting out there. Thanks e-mail me back at [email protected]


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I set mine up on the main trail going into the bedding area. Almost gauranteed to get a shot of them here. I have a pic of the nice 8 alive, and dead after paps killed it! I also have pics of noses and butts from deer being curious, spray it down with no scent spray after you put it on the tree.


----------

